# Cannondale Grind Platform Pedals



## bigbiker (Sep 3, 2010)

I bought a set of these pedals with my bike to replace the little Wellgo pedals that came stock. I can't find any reviews on this site or on the web for these pedals.

http://www.cannondale.com/deu/deu/P...ols/Components/Details/210-QPD02-Grind-Pedals

Has anybody ever had these? I couldn't find a thread relating to pedals specifically either. I'm not sure if I picked up some really decent pedals for a great price or if I just wasted my money on crap that will break in a couple months.:madman:


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

Really any pedal could break in a couple months, depending on the riding that's being done with them or just bum luck.

If you're just cruising around on paths and xc stuff, they'll probably last as long as the bearings last. Which could be many years.

I wouldn't worry too much about em.

out of curiosity, why did you replace the wellgos right out of the box?


----------



## desertrat423 (May 3, 2009)

They are wellgo b36 pedals made for cannondale I believe I have a set that came on my 
Cannondale they seem to be holding up


----------



## bigbiker (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm a big guy and I have big size 14 feet and the wellgo's that came on the bike just didn't feel comfortable. There just wasn't enough surface for me to get a good feel when I put my foot on it. lol

I did a quick search and this was what came on the bike originally:


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

yeah i suppose they are a little narrow for us huge-footed riders.

so get some rides in on the cdale pedals and be the first to give a solid review of em!


----------

